# me in the box during a 60Hz blast, gangsters walk right in garage VIDS



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

So one sub was clipping when I was pushing the limits for prefect finaly motivating me to re-gain match. 3 of them are easy to move, 2 extremely easy  clipping sub voltage was 17.9 lowest sub was 9.8 

testing the 60Hz tone to make sure iPOD would play it

YouTube - testing ipod 60hz tone prepping for gain matching good thing i matched

in the box with DMM

YouTube - 17 9 vs 9 68 gain matching knobs move too easily

still in the box, i have her blast 60Hz again after gains matched, some dudes walking by walk in my side garage door (big door down, its cold today)

YouTube - gain match 60hz blast with me in the box thugs walk up from the street all the time

gave the gangstaz a demo

YouTube - some cool Gz get a demo

now it really looks like the ghetto, neighborhood clean up, cops getting thicker every day as the weather gets nicer and more crazies come out

YouTube - hood cleanup week cop behind while i bump


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

On my various threads over time Ive had talk of "the hood" and my intended to be humorous vids like "I like being misunderstood, I'm from the hood".

Every day thoughout each day theres usually two to five incidents requiring one to four cruisers within 1 block to my south, west, and east... but to the north 1 block, the crack spot and prostitution spot, there is constant cruiser, undercover, SUV, fire truck, and ambulance activity.

Tonight thoigh, on their 2nd trip for the day to the same apartment for the same guy, different friends of his, there were 7 cruisers, 1 SUV, 1 large fire truck, and an ambulance. Last night was blood and a neighbors door getting pummeled, someone thrown down stairs, today windows kicked out and some arrests made.

I had to snap pics this time when i walked out into most of the vehicles, the SUV showed after I snapped pics.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

cool woodard windflower


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

lol I had to google that 

I was thinking "something to do with SpongeBob??"


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats ********, a got pulled over for DTP and damn cop was about 150-200 yards away. Must be because your white, lol.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

I had it down with the windows up till i turned lol. I got a $95 noise ticket a little over a month ago, what you talkin bout? lol. Went to cour, pled guilty with explenation, she dropped it to $65 with court costs... still $95 total


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

kryptonitewhite said:


> lol I had to google that
> 
> I was thinking "something to do with SpongeBob??"


yeah i have been working in a higher end outdoor furniture store for 6 years now, so its always stuck in my head....:laugh:


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

i"ve even got the umbrella set but its down for the winter. a couple of the tack welds broke so i need to fix them =)


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

kryptonitewhite said:


> i"ve even got the umbrella set but its down for the winter. a couple of the tack welds broke so i need to fix them =)


around the coil springs? thats pretty common as it ages.

woodard has been around a long time, i think almost 100 years. we sell a lot of their new andover, is pretty nice aluminum deep seating furniture, rather expensive at $4000+ for a sofa setup with 2 chairs and tables. but its quality stuff


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

yep, only a real problem with one... when you sit in it its a little slanted lol. A sofa setup sounds cool, if I went all out Id put some mosquito/shade netting up around the deck. My GF has a lot of plans for the deck this sommer any way, we will see


----------

